# Benefit in Kind on Company Cars - Covid19



## MrMaggoo (20 Mar 2020)

Hi  Due to Covid 19 all of the Salespeople in the Company are instructed to work from Home . Therefore no Business Mileage will be done  until the situation improves . The Payroll Dept is in UK  deduct large amounts of BIK  monthly from staff salaries depending on mileage reported  . It  will  be  very significant for the next few Months as zero mileage will be done  .
No commission being earned either . Huge financial burden 
Would anyone know what I need to do in order to pause BIK payments until this is over  .   Any suggestions greatly appreciated Thanks


----------

